
What is Learning by Making? - nickgnd
https://medium.com/@LearningByMaking/what-will-we-make-36149566e2c4#.plz7wwpso
======
nickgnd
Can we learn ruby, react, ansible, docker and more techs by collaborating on a
real project? We're trying...

